# When did your Hav first go into heat?



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I searched for answers to this and could not find them, sorry if this is a repeat but I'm wondering how old your Hav was when she went into heat? My Hav has become EXTREMELY needy... I know with my Siberian she would get that way before going into heat.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Around 9 months, 10 months and 13 months old. (Obviously, those timelines are for three different bitches.)


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

They youngest one to come into heat at my house was 6 months but she was the exception. Most of mine have not had their first heat until they were around 9 months or older. How old is your little girl?


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

She is just 6 months old. I figured there would be a wide range of ages.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Both my hav girls began at 9 months.


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I want to wait until she has her first heat but her canine's aren't coming out and the new ones are coming in right next to them. I don't want her to be put under twice. Hoping they come out!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Addrian, is your breeder familiar with the dam and the sire? You can ask if your pup's family lines are known for retaining teeth. (I have one bitch that is born out of a family line that usually retains teeth and made sure to notify the puppy owners.)


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

lots of chewys always get those retained teeth loose enough to fall out


----------



## Addrian (May 22, 2008)

I talked to the Breeder and she said she has never had to pull teeth....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh good, you're probably safe then, Addrian.

Brandy, not always. There is definitely one group of dogs that need to have them removed by a vet. I think it is probably safe to assume that others need assistance as well. My bitch had two full sets of canines and plenty of chew treats before I found out that it was routine in her family to need veterinary assistance.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Being a Vet Nurse I have definetely pulled my fare share of retained baby teeth, but of course it's 9 out of 10 times done at 6 months when they are spayed or neutered to avoid having to put them under again. Who knows if they eventually would have come out on their own?? I know that it's not uncommon for them to retain and have to be pulled, but I everytime I think I might, the ol rawhides always do the trick and their teeth come in beautifully I guess I've just been lucky in that department.  Kimberly, rember me talking to you about Trixie a while back and her retained tooth? I was on the brink of scheduling her appt. and hubby ran out and got some rawhides and the tooth was out before too long. :thumb:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Goldie came in on her 9 month birthday. I wont ever forget.. my little girl left and a space alien entered her body. She returned shortly. Maybe heat is like scientology?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy came in heat when she was a one year old.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ok..stupid question of the day..but as Taylor is my first female dog and Capote is my first dog in general...can Taylor still go into heat if she's been spayed?? Please don't think I'm stupid..I really just don't know.. she's 7 months and nothings happened 'yet'..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mindy, that's not a stupid question. No, she cannot come into heat after she's been spayed.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Goldie came in on her 9 month birthday. I wont ever forget.. my little girl left and a space alien entered her body. She returned shortly. Maybe heat is like scientology?


ound:ound:ound:ound:Oh that's a good one Melissa. How would you like to have a female Hav in heat, a puppy boy named Romeo who lives up to his name and two 'tweens who are definitely showing the "signs"? Especially with the moodiness. They are exactly like space aliens, I don't recognize them at all. We had the big talk a few weeks ago and now they can't wait to grow their "womanly" parts. LOL


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Mindy, that's not a stupid question. No, she cannot come into heat after she's been spayed.


..awesome..I don't even want to deal with that..lol


----------

